
The Emergence of THE SECOND INTERNET — It’s Bigger Than You Think — SecondShares - lolizbak
http://www.secondshares.com/2011/03/28/the-emergence-of-the-second-internet-%E2%80%94-it%E2%80%99s-bigger-than-you-think/
======
kovar
Here's another article on the topic:

[http://gigaom.com/2011/03/31/the-rise-of-the-second-
internet...](http://gigaom.com/2011/03/31/the-rise-of-the-second-internet-and-
what-it-means/)

